# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  [Challenge] Auto invite from keyword

## xsoldiercloud

Looking for Lua writing expert that can help me dissect and modify the code in this weak aura to make it more efficient: Wago
I know its possible because mages on my server have done this with custom lua. Essentially if an edge can be gained to invite people faster you get more gold from selling mage ports.

I get about 2ms latency by playing on a data center cluster so I know I'm loosing to a better invite algorithm than I am on ping. Willing to throw some bucks your way if your script is faster than what is available with the portal sales weak aura.

----------


## Remmey

Wago

----------


## Strath2121

Are these forums just completely unmoderated now? This is not an exploit.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Are these forums just completely unmoderated now? This is not an exploit.


Nah if you report stuff it normally gets moved

----------

